# Grp

## rivent

Ciao a tutti!

l'altro giorno ho reinstallato gentoo per un cambio di hard disk. Per la prima volta ho installato xorg e KDE installando dal package cd.

Il guadagno di tempo è notevole! 5 minuti contro le 3-4 ore di compilazione e stress per il mio povero pc!

mi chiedevo...  sui mirror dei distfiles non ci sono i GRP aggiornati. C'è un modo per trovalri? Anche se non sono mantenuti aggiornati spesso

( basterebbe anche una volta al mese o due mesi  :Smile: ) andrebbero bene! Penso che se ci fosse questa possibilità molta più gente passerebbe a gentoo.

Perchè sento veramente tante persone che non volgiono installarla a causa delle lunghe compilazioni (che gravano anche sulla durata dei pc).

 :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_PORTAGE_BINHOST

forse può esserti utile

----------

## rivent

 *Onip wrote:*   

> http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_PORTAGE_BINHOST
> 
> forse può esserti utile

 

SI! Grazie     :Very Happy:   !

lo provo...

----------

## rivent

non funziona...   :Confused: 

ho seguito la guida. 

in make.conf ho aggiunto:

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://e.ututo.org.ar/i686/"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles/package"

```

PORTAGE_BINHOST  ho provato due-tre indirizzi indicati sulla guida e danno lo stesso risultato

eseguendo:

```
emerge --getbinpkg kaffeine
```

(anche con qualsiasi altro package)

mi da:

```
Fetching binary packages info...

cache miss: 'x' --- cache hit: 'o'

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

```

continua a dare "miss"

ho controllato che ci sia il GRP con la versione corretta e c'è...

 :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rivent wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://e.ututo.org.ar/i686/"
> 
> ...

 

Sicuro che sia tutto corretto nel numero di versione?

(peraltro potrebbe trattarsi di un bug di portage... credo che la feature non sia delle piú usate...)

----------

## rivent

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *rivent wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> PORTAGE_BINHOST="https://e.ututo.org.ar/i686/"
> 
> ...

 

si ho controllato le versioni...

è un peccato però che non si possa installare da GRP. Sono d'accordo con il fatto che il sistema compilato ad hoc è meglio, ma 

per chi vuole risparmiare tempo e usare comunque gentoo non sarebbe male..   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

so che non è la comodità del mondo, però per il momento potresti prendere in considerazione il download manuale del grp dal sito sopra citato e metterli in /usr/portage/packages/All, il risultato è lo stesso medesimo, solo forse con un po' di sbattimento in più. altra possibilità sarebbe uno script che utilizzando wget prende i valori da un emerge -p pacchetto/world/system

----------

## rivent

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> so che non è la comodità del mondo, però per il momento potresti prendere in considerazione il download manuale del grp dal sito sopra citato e metterli in /usr/portage/packages/All, il risultato è lo stesso medesimo, solo forse con un po' di sbattimento in più. altra possibilità sarebbe uno script che utilizzando wget prende i valori da un emerge -p pacchetto/world/system

 

si ho provato. Ho scaricato a mano i paackege indicati da "emerge -p".

poi ho data export PKGDIR="cartella".

e eseguito emerge --usepkg "package"

ma non funziona...

probabilmente gli macano alcune informazioni...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

postare il comando e l'errore non credo sia un delitto

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi ha sempre funzionato. probabilmente sbagli a dare qualche comando, come consigliato da ProT-0-TypE posta i comandi che dai e l'output, compreso il path in cui inserisci i pacchetti.

----------

## randomaze

prova con l'opzione --usepkgonly invece di --usepkg.

Se ti darà un pacchetto non trovato segui il consiglio:

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> mi ha sempre funzionato. probabilmente sbagli a dare qualche comando, come consigliato da ProT-0-TypE posta i comandi che dai e l'output, compreso il path in cui inserisci i pacchetti.

 

e posta anche qualcosa della directory /usr/portage/packages/All, ad esempio:

```

emerge -K xyz

...

ls /usr/portage/packages/All/xyz*

```

----------

## rivent

questo è il mio make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-gnome  -arts qt kde kdeenablefinal kdexdeltas 3dnow a52 aac avi bash-completion cdr dvd dvdr mp3 mpeg quicktime encode xvid usb alsa nvidia firefox symlink opengl"

LINGUAS="it"

PORTAGE_MEMSIZE="1536"

MOZLINGUA="it-IT"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://chinstrap.alternating.net/files/2005.1/grp/i686/"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles/package"

```

eseguendo emerge e provando con vari tipi di argomenti ottengo sempre lo stesso risultato:

```

# emerge --getbinpkg xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6

Fetching binary packages info...

cache miss: 'x' --- cache hit: 'o'

xxxxxxxxx

```

```

# emerge --getbinpkg xorg-x11

Fetching binary packages info...

cache miss: 'x' --- cache hit: 'o'

xxxx

```

```

 # emerge --getbinpkgonly -f xorg-x11

Fetching binary packages info...

cache miss: 'x' --- cache hit: 'o'

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

```

```

 # emerge --getbinpkg -f xorg-x11

Fetching binary packages info...

cache miss: 'x' --- cache hit: 'o'

xxxx

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

la PKGDIR non è quella standard, l'hai spostata tu o hai sbagliato ad inserirla? la standard è /usr/portage/packages

ci sono i vari simlink con i packages tutti riuniti nella dir ALL

----------

## rivent

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> la PKGDIR non è quella standard, l'hai spostata tu o hai sbagliato ad inserirla? la standard è /usr/portage/packages
> 
> ci sono i vari simlink con i packages tutti riuniti nella dir ALL

 

io non ho la cartella /usr/portage/packages....   :Shocked: 

leggendo il tip avevo capito che bisognava specificare la cartella in cui si vuoi salvare i package in make.conf

quindi ho creato la cartella /urs/portage/distfiles/package e l'ho inserita in make.conf

ma infatti mi sembrava strano che non ci fosse qualcosa come ALL e link del genere...

come posso fare   :Question: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

a me la dir l'ha creata direttamente portage, ma perchè solitamente io eseguo sempre il package degli aggiornamenti, poi sposto su altre macchine. in ogni caso puoi mantenerla anche lì, l'importante è che metti i pacchetti nella dir chiamata All e poi esegui emerge --fixpackage(s) non ricordo.

----------

## randomaze

 *rivent wrote:*   

> come posso fare  

 

Beh, puoi creare a mano la cartella (/usr/portage/packages/All), muoverci dentro tutti i pacchetti binari e cancellare l'entry in make.conf

Oppure puoi creare la subdirectory /usr/portage/distfiles/package/All e muoverci dentro tutti i binari. A quel punto il settaggio di PKGDIR dovrebbe funzionare, anche se IMHO é bene non mischiare la dir dei sorgenti con quella dei binari....

 *rivent wrote:*   

> PKGDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles/package"
> 
> 

 

----------

## rivent

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, puoi creare a mano la cartella (/usr/portage/packages/All), muoverci dentro tutti i pacchetti binari e cancellare l'entry in make.conf
> 
> 

 

si ho provato. Ho creato a mano la cartella /usr/portage/package e di seguito la cartella ALL. Poi ho tolto l'entry in make.conf.  Dentro non ho copiato niente perchè non ho nessun binario, non riesco a scaricarli. 

Il risultato non cambia, da sempre "miss" come prima.

Ho provato ache a dare " export PKGDIR="/usr/portage/package/All"

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A quel punto il settaggio di PKGDIR dovrebbe funzionare, anche se IMHO é bene non mischiare la dir dei sorgenti con quella dei binari....
> 
> 

 

lo so che non era una bella idea ma avevo scelto quella locazione li perchè in "distfiles" ho montato un'altra partizione e volevo salvarci sia i sorgent che i binari..

----------

## Ic3M4n

anche io avevo avuto problemi con il binhost molto tempo fa, infatti avevo tralasciato il  tutto spostando a manina i packages. in ogni caso hai provato a scaricare a manina i pacchetti e metterli nella dir a vedere se te li vede?

----------

## randomaze

 *rivent wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Beh, puoi creare a mano la cartella (/usr/portage/packages/All), muoverci dentro tutti i pacchetti binari e cancellare l'entry in make.conf
> 
>  
> ...

 

/usr/portage/packages/All

----------

## rivent

[quote="randomaze"][quote="rivent"] *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/portage/packages/All

 

si la cartella è giusta. Ho sbagliato a scrivere nel post   :Smile: 

ho provato a scaricare a mano xorg-x11 e metterlo in usr/portage/packages/All. 

lo vede, ma non lo installa parchè ha bisogno di altri package. 

Ma se li vede, come mai non li scarica?

----------

## randomaze

 *rivent wrote:*   

> Ma se li vede, come mai non li scarica?

 

Mi sono perso.

Da dove dovrebbe scaricarli e cosa dovrebbe scaricare?

Sei sicuro che i pacchetti binari siano in remoto?

Sei sicuro che l'indirizzo sia corretto?

----------

## rivent

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *rivent wrote:*   Ma se li vede, come mai non li scarica? 
> 
> Mi sono perso.
> 
> Da dove dovrebbe scaricarli e cosa dovrebbe scaricare?
> ...

 

con 

```
emerge --getbinpkg xorg-x11

```

dovrebbe scaricare i package dall'url indicata in make.conf

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://chinstrap.alternating.net/files/2005.1/grp/i686/"

```

l'indirizzo è giusto. ho provato a scaricare a mano xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 e metterlo in /usr/portage/packages/All. 

poi con emerge mi da:

```
# emerge --usepkg xorg-x11

```

vede il packege xorg-x11 ma non lo installa perchè non ci sono le dipendenze. 

il problema è che non scarica i package

----------

